# Bob and Gaga....Convicts Survive....



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a pair of convicts from a member a while back, they have survived living in a tub when my tank wasn't available, they survived Bob jumping onto the floor and laying there for who knows how long before I found him and they survived a tank emergency with the tank needing to be broken down and them being divided and put in 2.5 gallon bucks....luckly, they survived...and grew and are now safe and happy in their own tank with rocks, plants, gravel, heater and filter....they are fine....Bob looked at me for a while like thankyou...I know that sounds crazy, but for those fishy people out there...you will understand....now every monring Bob and Gaga eat, play and greet me in the morning...

Today, I noticed them not coming up to the surfice to greet me...they had spawned...so, I know Convicts are not considered by many as anything special...but they have taught me about survival...and I have learned from them....so will keep you all posted on how the spawn does....


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Convicts are fantastic fish. Problem is they breed too easily and have become common for that reason. A pair of Convicts in breeding colors are beautiful. A great fish to witness Cichlid parenting too!
Enjoy!


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, will do....I know the reality of the fry will end up as probably feeders....but I'll do my best to be positive about the whole adventure...


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

That's wonderful! What an incredible thing to be a part of


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Sophie, I have my guppies....recently got a spawn of plecos.....all doing well....I hope to enjoy the Convicts....will see what happens...again thanks for the note...


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Just to continue the Saga....Bob and Gaga have been busy moving gravel around the tank, snacking on the odd male feeder guppy that accidently jumps into their tank and moving about...for awhile I thought they had decided cavier was better than fry...but yesterday the proud mother, Gaga, came out with a swarm of fry....so now on with life, feeding a bunch of hungry mouths....and forgetting to even try to count them all...any way will keep you all posted to how this all goes...


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

A couple of pics would be nice, Cons are a favorite of mine always wanted to do a 75 gallon - all convicts !


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree, I am going to loose my audience if I have no pics...I'll work on it....


----------

